# Is there any center to take PTE A test in Pakistan?????



## akram (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi dears 

Is there any center in Pakistan to take PTE A test....Especially in Punjab Lahore or Islamabad.
Please guide me in this regard and if yes than from where I can get preparation material.

Thanks


----------



## FrozenAh (Apr 30, 2014)

Unfortunately no.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

There is no PTE test centre in Pakistan.

Test Centres & Fees - Pearson

Girl Aussie


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

*PTE-A in Sharjah travelling from Pakistan*



akram said:


> Hi dears
> 
> Is there any center in Pakistan to take PTE A test....Especially in Punjab Lahore or Islamabad.
> Please guide me in this regard and if yes than from where I can get preparation material.
> ...


Unfortunately there is no testing centre in Pakistan for PTE-A. I belong to Pakistan too. I travelled all the way to Sharjah and gave my test at Score Testing Centre (score.ae) and managed to acquire 85+ in all the four modules. There are two reasons due to which I opted for Score instead of other testing centres in Dubai or Abu Dhabi.
Firstly, they have a very professional and friendly staff. They will help you in every aspect with respect to the questions that you might have. Secondly, They have a very nice testing setup and environment which is not crowded at all on the test day. I have a friend who gave the test there when he was the only one giving the test.

I would suggest to opt for Score Testing Centre for giving the PTE-A test. Good Luck.


----------



## justujoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Default PTE-A in Pakistan
Hello 

I heard getting 7 in PTE-A is a lot easier than IELTS, but sadly you can't give PTE-A in Pakistan and the only way to sit in PTE is to fly to Dubai which will cost you you almost double the examanitaion fee. 

Any one from Pakistan knows any inexpensive way so please share.

I found this link from the Internet and they ask to mail your interest of taking the exam on their and Pearson email and they might arrange a PTE-A examination in Pakistan...

What do you guys say.... Is it worth a try or not?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PTE Academic Information 

For test takers who are applying for visas and immigration, PTE Academic is suitable due to wider acceptability.

For PTE Academic Testing kindly send a request to ICD at info(at)icd.org.pk with preferred date & copy that to pte-acustomersupportapac(at)pearson.com

PTE A testing is not started yet and on demand PTE A team will respond to you on possible testing schedule for Pakistan 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## qasim9 (Jan 28, 2016)

justujoo said:


> Default PTE-A in Pakistan
> Hello
> 
> I heard getting 7 in PTE-A is a lot easier than IELTS, but sadly you can't give PTE-A in Pakistan and the only way to sit in PTE is to fly to Dubai which will cost you you almost double the examanitaion fee.
> ...


I would not recommend this approach just because of the fact that you do not have a definite timeline as when will the test take place in Pakistan. I would rather try to opt to pay double for the desired marks that I require.

Yes, it is easy to get 7 in the PTE test, if compared with IELTS. PTE tests are not checked by humans that is why, at the moment, the chances of getting higher marks are very much attainable. You just need to understand the format of the test to score good in PTE.

I would recommend that you visit Sharjah and give the test in SCORE testing centre Sharjah. Search for this on google. They have a nice testing setup with very low amount of people giving the test at a time which will be beneficial in terms of listening / writing modules.

I am in Sharjah these days. Let me know if you need any further information in this regard. I will be more than willing to help.


Regards.


----------



## imrankhan333 (Mar 2, 2017)

*PTE-A in Pakistan*

Any update for PTE Academic in Pakistan??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

imrankhan333 said:


> Any update for PTE Academic in Pakistan??


Many members have gone to Sharjah to give the exam from Pakistan

You can also explore that possibility

Cheers


----------



## yousufkhan (Jul 11, 2016)

*Options for Pakistani Applicants*

Unfortunately, PTE-A is not offered in any part of Pakistan as of yet. So the best way is to fly to a nearby destination. The options are U.A.E., Srilanka, India, Malaysia.


----------



## sunnypandya (Sep 19, 2018)

*PTE test better thanIELTS*

If you have a chance to take PTE test even from Dubai or Sharjah, it is worth as you may end up spending more on IELTS trials. If you prepare well for PTE, then you can crack 79+ in one attempt. Before going to exam hall, purchase scored mock tests from PTE practice website

It is very near to the actual exam condition. The mock tests are slightly tougher than the actual ones but it really worth. MY PTE score 90,90,90, 89


----------

